# kendal lake district parkup layby or campsite



## 88808 (May 9, 2005)

We are taking Red Dragon bus to Kendal in June for a family wedding, we are looking for somewhere near to Kendal to stay for the weekend.

Must be accessible for 37ft coach conversion. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

sorry I cant help.
love the Red Dragon 
Twodogs


----------



## 88832 (May 9, 2005)

If you don't mind staying on a layby. leave the M6 at junction 36 (southbound) take the first exit (A65 Kirby Lonsdale) to next roundabout, again take the first exit (A65 Crooklands, Kendal) about 1/4 mile there is a big layby just off the road, on your left. There are a couple more laybys further down this road if this one is full (trucks). Another is come off at junction 39 (Shap) and follow the A6 south (towards Kendal) there are a couple of decent laybys on this road. If you get to Morrisons supermarket you have gone to far :lol: 

HTH 

Crackpot.


----------

